# Kalanick has sold 90% of his Uber stock



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

he is on a pace to totally sell out. little faith in the company he founded...


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

joebo1963 said:


> he is on a pace to totally sell out. little faith in the company he founded...


He didn't disappoint anyone


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

He’s looking smarter by the day.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

If he's selling, why on earth would anybody else buy this stock?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

joebo1963 said:


> he is on a pace to totally sell out. little faith in the company he founded...


Uber turned its back on him

Why shouldnt he ?

Good Luck " Fearless Leader " !


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> If he's selling, why on earth would anybody else buy this stock?


Uber's stock has increased in price since Travis started selling. Investors see Uber as a better company without his dark presence.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

There would Be No Uber if not for Travis.


----------



## Ubereater (Dec 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> There would Be No Uber if not for Travis.


Give a credit to Lift and its "rortshare" con, they came up with first.. 
Kalanik's Uber still would be the black car shauffeurs otherwise.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> If he's selling, why on earth would anybody else buy this stock?


Because people are stupid particularly Uber investors.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

joebo1963 said:


> he is on a pace to totally sell out. little faith in the company he founded...


If he sells it that's Billions In guaranteed cash.

At jthat level of **** you money, why even chance it


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Ubereater said:


> Give a credit to Lift and its "rortshare" con, they came up with first..
> Kalanik's Uber still would be the black car shauffeurs otherwise.


It's not about who does it first but who does it best.

everyones got ideas.

execution is key.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

He knows a helluva lot that others don't know (yet)

They blew through billions in angel capital and IPO funds, and still unable to turn a profit.

This ain't rocket science, folks.


----------



## NiteRake (Aug 22, 2019)

Hes out as CEO too. Take the money and run.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

He may move to a country with no Extradition Treaties . . .


----------



## Ubereater (Dec 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> He may move to a country with no Extradition Treaties . . .


You mean he can be the next Snowden ? :biggrin:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ubereater said:


> You mean he can be the next Snowden ? :biggrin:


I was looking for the winking face . . .:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

joebo1963 said:


> he is on a pace to totally sell out. little faith in the company he founded...


The end is near folks. It's a scam, smartest person in the industry.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> It's a scam


⤴ If that's true, All Drivers chauffeuring Uber's Clients
are Accessories to said Scam.

Courts may order all driver earnings returned to passengers


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

I wish him to choke on a christmas cookie, get brain damaged and live a long time in an assisted care facility....


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

kcdrvr15 said:


> I wish him to choke on a christmas cookie, get brain damaged and live a long time in an assisted care facility....


His Cadillac health insurance will afford Five Star care


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> If he's selling, why on earth would anybody else buy this stock?


Precisely. Which is why our boy TK is by default, the smartest man ever to play the Uber investor fools the stock market to date. :roflmao:

Looks like he's probably the most carefree Uber employee with not having to worry how much his stock might tank in the future. So willing to bet he's genuinely the happiest soon-to-be-ex-Uber employee who's enjoying the best Christmas of his life to date. Unlike DK, who is probably still obsessing over his most efficient exit strategy from that sinking ship...

Well played TK. You scurvy ****** bag bum nugget pirate you. Well played. :laugh:


----------



## Sobaytrecker (Jan 13, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> He knows a helluva lot that others don't know (yet)
> 
> They blew through billions in angel capital and IPO funds, and still unable to turn a profit.
> 
> This ain't rocket science, folks.


 My question is, when are the feds and the SEC going to start investigating? What these guys are doing is not much different than insider trading and embezzlement.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> ⤴ If that's true, All Drivers chauffeuring Uber's Clients
> are Accessories to said Scam.
> 
> Courts may order all driver earnings returned to passengers


No, drivers are the victims.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

joebo1963 said:


> he is on a pace to totally sell out. little faith in the company he founded...


This is why you drive uber instead of a mega yatch.

Feelings and stoicism have jack shit to do with getting paid.  The writing is on the wall and in the Stock charts. Sell ASAP.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

After the bottom falls out of the Uber stock price anyone think TK would entertain buying back into it for control of the company again?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Flier5425 said:


> After the bottom falls out of the Uber stock price anyone think TK would entertain buying back into it for control of the company again?


Highly unlikely. TK isn't respected in the business community. He's a lucky jerk billionaire so he will always have some fans but no true professionals trust him to run Uber.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> he is on a pace to totally sell out. little faith in the company he founded...


He's pulling out of the Ponzi scheme before it fails and his stock becomes more worthless. The suckers who bought in to a stock that should not have been allowed to go public with no path towards profitability. Kalanick and a few of the other thieves should have to pay back the drivers who got scammed and stolen from as well as the fools who bought that shit stock and he and others should be sent to jail for live in Guantanamo./


----------



## Sobaytrecker (Jan 13, 2019)

Flier5425 said:


> After the bottom falls out of the Uber stock price anyone think TK would entertain buying back into it for control of the company again?


He's out. Why buy into something that will be a continued loss. Now on to the next scam targeting aspiring restauranteurs.

I hope to one day watch an episode of American Greed featuring KP and the guy who is not my president. Ditching advisory like a rat after getting criticism.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Sobaytrecker said:


> My question is, when are the feds and the SEC going to start investigating? What these guys are doing is not much different than insider trading and embezzlement.


Probably never.

In football it's *winning *that covers almost all sins. In business it's the potential of future *profits *that will save Uber which we might see as early as one quarter in 2021.


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> There would Be No Uber if not for Travis.


Nope, there would be no uber if not for all the stupid creepy desperate losers willing to drive for peanuts


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

what price did he buy in at ? they did not mention that did they ? he may of got in at a very low ipo price ? possible 5 bucks a share who knows. hes cashing out a shot load of cash


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> what price did he buy in at ? they did not mention that did they ? he may of got in at a very low ipo price ? possible 5 bucks a share who knows. hes cashing out a shot load of cash


Probably $0.

some of the early investors got in for as low as $0.06/sh.


----------



## Ubereater (Dec 25, 2015)

I have a funny feeling he will buy the whole Uber back for a song eventually.

He wouldn't give up on his own child like that.
I mean Uber is like his own child to him.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Ubereater said:


> I have a funny feeling he will buy the whole Uber back for a song eventually.
> 
> He wouldn't give up on his own child like that.
> I mean Uber is like his own child to him.


No,

businesses are like one's baby when you first start yes.

but when the baby turns into a child into an adult that then kicks you to the curb?

nah.

travis is moving on making another baby.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ubereater said:


> I have a funny feeling he will buy the whole Uber back for a song eventually.
> 
> He wouldn't give up on his own child like that.
> I mean Uber is like his own child to him.


Or Uber begs & pays Him to take them back !!!


----------



## Ubereater (Dec 25, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> No,
> 
> businesses are like one's baby when you first start yes.
> 
> ...


Yeah nah..

The baby was taking away from him, remember ?
And he seems to be a vindictive fella.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

kcdrvr15 said:


> I wish him to choke on a christmas cookie, get brain damaged and live a long time in an assisted care facility....


I hope that includes the total loss of bowel control


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Ubereater said:


> I have a funny feeling he will buy the whole Uber back for a song eventually.
> 
> He wouldn't give up on his own child like that.
> I mean Uber is like his own child to him.


you assume a person like Kalanick has a soul, he is a narcissistic sociopath, he has no room to love a child.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Ubereater said:


> I have a funny feeling he will buy the whole Uber back for a song eventually.
> 
> He wouldn't give up on his own child like that.
> I mean Uber is like his own child to him.


I used to think that but I was wrong.

TK's gone and the stock price continues to rise. Closed at $30.99 today giving Uber a ridiculous valuation of more than $52 Billion.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

goneubering said:


> I used to think that but I was wrong.
> 
> TK's gone and the stock price continues to rise. Closed at $30.99 today giving Uber a ridiculous valuation of more than $52 Billion. :frown:


Hope so. I hate losing money .


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Hope so. I hate losing money .


What price did you buy at?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

27.50. Bought 20.000$. Not much. Hope the kids will enjoy and get some money in the future .


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> 27.50. Bought 20.000$. Not much. Hope the kids will enjoy and get some money in the future .


It's possible. I say the stock is only worth $5 but so far many investors have kept it propped up at a higher level than I feel is warranted.


----------



## Elephant (Aug 29, 2016)

*Insider Selling: Uber Technologies Inc (NYSE:UBER) CTO Sells 10,000 Shares of 
Stock
https://slatersentinel.com/news/202...nyseuber-cto-sells-10000-shares-of-stock.html*


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Elephant said:


> *Insider Selling: Uber Technologies Inc (NYSE:UBER) CTO Sells 10,000 Shares of
> Stock
> https://slatersentinel.com/news/202...nyseuber-cto-sells-10000-shares-of-stock.html*


That's a drop in the bucket. He might need a new Lambo or something.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> There would Be No Uber if not for Travis.


If there were no Uber, I would have drove for yellow, at $3 a mile and a lot of business.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Oscar Levant said:


> If there were no Uber, I would have drove for yellow, at $3 a mile and a lot of business.


Why didn't you ?


----------

